# Powerflow bagger question



## mc1200s (May 15, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm buying a 1025R with the 60'' deck and and can't decide whether I should buy the 3 bagger. I've searched threads and can't find an answer as all post seem to focus on its ability to remove leaves. I've got a semi show quality 1.75 acre lawn and this bagger will be used to collect my grass clippings as I mow, not afterwards as a clean up tool. I never leave clippings. For the past several years I've been using my lt200 with a 50 inch deck and my track vac to mow which has been taking up to 6 hours. I've got to cut at a snails pace to prevent my 6'' tubing from plugging up and it only has about 100 gallons of containment. The new deer and it's 60'' deck should greatly improve my cutting time as long as the 3 bagger isn't a bottleneck. I really need a zero turn so I can skip the bagging all together but can't afford both and use the tractor for other chores. Will this 3 bag system work for me or will I overwhelm it, plug it with grass clippings, and leave me frustrated. My lawn is thick as hell so I need something that sucks hard.


----------



## mc1200s (May 15, 2013)

I'll post yard pics, my current set up tomorrow when I'm at my pc this afternoon and the new deere once I make the purchase? 
I sure hope this 1025r is going to be as much of a night and day improvement over my snapper/simplicity lt200 and not overkill.


----------

